# cameras on okaloosa pier



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

dont know if this is place or not but okaloosa has 3 cameras work 24 hrs a day here is the link if ur interested www.okaloosaislandcams.com follow directions


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks like you need a pass word


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

user- pier1 password- fishing2


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

they have a nice set - up .

I wish the gulf skyscraper had cams also .


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

thats cool...thanks


----------

